# Che minchiona



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

E' successo probabilmente per colpa di una "incomprensione" linguistica: fiammingo da un lato, francese dall'altro. Entrambe sono lingue ufficiale del Belgio, ma difficilmente i francofoni capiscono e parlano il fiammingo e viceversa.

"Guardatemi qua come sono brutta. Praticamente mutilata. Così non posso nemmeno andare a lavorare", ha spiegato la ragazza sotto shock aggiungendo: "L'uomo parlava solo francese. E questo è stato un problema: io parlo solo fiammingo e un po' di inglese".

La giovane Kimberley Vlaeminck è entrata nel negozio Tatoo Box assieme al padre, che le voleva regalare il tatuaggio. Ad accompagnarla anche il fidanzato e la sorella. Quando i tre sono andati a prendersi un gelato, lei è rimasta sola col tatuatore. L'uomo avrebbe fatto un disegno con molte stelle e lei avrebbe ribadito di volerne solo tre. Quando lui ha iniziato a lavorare, la ragazza si sarebbe appisolata.

"Gli ho detto almeno tre volte di smettere - è la tesi di Kimberley -. Ma lui mi ha detto che doveva lavorare ancora un po' sui colori. Improvvisamente mi ha chiesto se doveva colorare anche le due ultime stelle grandi. Sono caduta dalle nuvole, non sapevo di che stelle stesse parlando".

Dal tatuatore arriva, invece, un'altra versione, dato che secondo lui è impossibile addormentarsi durante un tatuaggio sul viso perché troppo doloroso: "La ragazza mi ha chiesto delle stelle e delle stelle ha avuto. Punto. All'inizio era molto contenta. Poi ha cambiato atteggiamento quando il padre l'ha vista


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

ma come  ci si fa ad addormentare mentre ti fanno un tatuaggio in faccia?
mah...


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come ci si fa ad addormentare mentre ti fanno un tatuaggio in faccia?
> mah...


ma infatti è impossibile.
la racchia ignorante non si è piaciuta e rivuole il grano


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

L'ho letta anche io la notizia... gliele leverei col coltello le stelline!


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

miii, vai da un tatuatore che non parla la tua lingua e del quale non conosci la sua e ti incazzi pure? trois étoiles...mica difficile


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho letta anche io la notizia... gliele leverei col coltello le stelline!


io col coltello le tatuerei anche la luna e qualche pianeta


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io col coltello le tatuerei anche la luna e qualche pianeta


una scarpata nell'altra guancia


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Ma..... un genitore che accompagna la figlia a farsi un tatuaggio SUL VISO!!??!!!!??!??!!
Io già i tatuaggi li vedo poco di buon occhio, ma sul viso mi sa che ci starebbe meglio il segno di cinque dita. Quello almeno va via, dopo poco.


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma..... un genitore che accompagna la figlia a farsi un tatuaggio SUL VISO!!??!!!!??!??!!
> Io già i tatuaggi li vedo poco di buon occhio, ma sul viso mi sa che ci starebbe meglio il segno di cinque dita. Quello almeno va via, dopo poco.


retrogrado!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

i tatuaggi sul viso son carini e denotano grande personalità


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

voi avete tatuaggi?
io due.
un gatto nero sull'anulare della mano e una rosa sopra il polso.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> i tatuaggi sul viso son carini e denotano grande personalità



Che imbecilli!


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

*concordo con Asu*


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

che schifo.
vomitevoli


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> voi avete tatuaggi?
> io due.
> un gatto nero sull'anulare della mano e una rosa sopra il polso.


 
no, non ne ho. però mi piacerebbe farmi qualche farfalla di quelle con le ali lunghe sulla scapola


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che schifo.
> vomitevoli


non oso approfondire...ma quelle gnocche che c'ha il pirla di destra cosa sono??


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> no, non ne ho. però mi piacerebbe farmi qualche farfalla di quelle con le ali lunghe sulla scapola


io ho un piccolo delfino


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> no, non ne ho. però mi piacerebbe farmi qualche farfalla di quelle con le ali lunghe sulla scapola


non la polenta col gorgo??


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non la polenta col gorgo??


 
quella sulla chiappa


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non oso approfondire...ma quelle gnocche che c'ha il pirla di destra cosa sono??




















   innesti per avere i bitorzoli, ero rimasta che ora va anche la scarnificazione  

	
	
		
		
	


	









c'è chi si tatua anche i genitali


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> innesti per avere i bitorzoli, ero rimasta che ora va anche la scarnificazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e non bastavano dei bei bernoccoli dopo due legnate ben assestate??


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> innesti per avere i bitorzoli, ero rimasta che ora va anche la scarnificazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'è stato un periodo che andava di moda il marchio a fuoco...a mo' di mucca


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

*e di questa ne vogliam parlare?*


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>



chissà che pompe!!


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chissà che pompe!!


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

e che slinguazzate


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Ma è una minchiata, non ci credo !


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> i tatuaggi sul viso son carini e denotano grande personalità


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)




----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Ho un sole sul collo del piede e un gecko sul lato esterno del polpaccio


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

....... e nessuna di voi s'è fatta fesserie sul viso.......
Meno male!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Un tatuaggio come quelli che avete voi possono essere molto carini, e se caso celati. Ma sul viso!


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

anni fa lo coprivo con un anello quando andavo dai clienti.
ora me ne catafotto


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Giugno 2009)

Io non ho nè tatuaggi nè piercing, comunque la biforcazione della lingua è vera. La fanno sul serio.
Anche gli innesti in acciaio chirurgico sono veri...
Se vi fate un giro nei siti dedicati vi si apre un mondo nuovo...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> innesti per avere i bitorzoli, ero rimasta che ora va anche la *scarnificazione *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io trovo opportuna la scarnificazione dei genitali
così si limita la riproduzione dei pirla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Perché come si è ridotta la faccia la Nina Moric non è impressionante?


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché come si è ridotta la faccia la Nina Moric non è impressionante?


terribile.
era così bella..


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


impressionante  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ( e che pelo anni '80 !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché come si è ridotta la faccia la Nina Moric non è impressionante?





Brugola ha detto:


> terribile.
> era così bella..


lei era madre natura nel programma di Bonolis vero ?


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Io non ho nè tatuaggi nè piercing, comunque la biforcazione della lingua è vera. La fanno sul serio.
> Anche gli innesti in acciaio chirurgico sono veri...
> Se vi fate un giro nei siti dedicati vi si apre un mondo nuovo...


a me i tatuaggi piacciono molto , anche quando ricoprono buona parte del corpo . Mi fanno senso però alcuni piercing , dilatatori e innesti


----------



## ranatan (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché come si è ridotta la faccia la Nina Moric non è impressionante?


Davvero. Me ne parlava proprio ieri sera mia madre, stavamo guardando un giornale e c'era lei...adesso è fin brutta.
Prima secondo me era la bellezza fatta donna


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> a me i tatuaggi piacciono molto , *anche quando ricoprono buona parte del corpo *. Mi fanno senso però alcuni piercing , dilatatori e innesti


a me fanno cagher molle quando sono troppi


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> impressionante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma chi è ? il vasco??


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me fanno cagher molle quando sono troppi


se son belli ( per quello che può essere il mio gusto !!) no . Però penso che non arriverò mai a farmi tatuare così tanto .


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi è ? il vasco??


 e chi può dirlo ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Comenque citavo la Moric come esempio di tante donne (e pure uomini) che in un modo o nell'altro modificano il loro corpo non per ridurre inestetismi (Battiato si è dimezzato il naso e l'ha ancora notevole ...è comprensibile), ma proprio per affermare un diritto, una diversità proprio corporea simile a chi si fa tatuaggi o piercing.
Io mi sforzo, ma fatico a comprenderlo.
Mi sembra che ognuno sia talmente unico, nel bene e nel male, ma soprattutto nel proprio percorso e nei propri cambiamenti che mi pare assurdo volerlo mostrare con un segno esterno che va invece a fermare un momento in modo permanente.


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comenque citavo la Moric come esempio di tante donne (e pure uomini) che in un modo o nell'altro modificano il loro corpo non per ridurre inestetismi (Battiato si è dimezzato il naso e l'ha ancora notevole ...è comprensibile), ma proprio per affermare un diritto, una diversità proprio corporea simile a chi si fa tatuaggi o piercing.
> Io mi sforzo, ma fatico a comprenderlo.
> Mi sembra che ognuno sia talmente unico, nel bene e nel male, ma soprattutto nel proprio percorso e nei propri cambiamenti che mi pare assurdo volerlo mostrare con un segno esterno che va invece a fermare un momento in modo permanente.


 
un pò di tempo fa ho visto una trasmissione su sky sui ritocchi estetici.
ho scoperto che ci sono donne che per avere una  vita più sottile si fanno levare una costola.
non ho parole


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un pò di tempo fa ho visto una trasmissione su sky sui ritocchi estetici.
> ho scoperto che ci sono donne che per avere una vita più sottile si fanno levare una costola.
> non ho parole


 Tutto parte da una non accettazione di sè.
Del resto anch'io non mi sopporto tanto ...ma non fino a quel punto...


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutto parte da una non accettazione di sè.
> Del resto anch'io non mi sopporto tanto ...ma non fino a quel punto...


Tatuaggi e piercing, soprattutto oggi, sono l'estremizzazione di un atteggiamento che per certi versi abbiamo tutti e che si identifica già solo nella ricerca di un abbigliamento di un certo tipo, di un taglio di capelli particolare, l'abbronzatura e, perchè no, pure le lenti a contatto al posto degli occhiali.
Tutti noi, in un modo o nell'altro cerchiamo di dare un'immagine di noi stessi che riceva l'attenzione che desideriamo, tanto di gradimento quanto di confronto. E come tutti i gesti estremi, queste assurdità che abbiamo visto sono sintomo di estreme lacune interiori.

La Morich, che non ha dato gran immagine di sé sposandosi un Corona, quantomeno l'ho sentita dichiararsi profondamente pentita per essersi conciata a quel modo. Diceva però che non può più farci nulla. Mi dispiace per lei. E con tutti gli esempi di labbramorte che si vedonon in TV, non riesco a capire perchè tante donne si botulizzano ancora la bocca. Fanno senso.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> E' successo probabilmente per colpa di una "incomprensione" linguistica: fiammingo da un lato, francese dall'altro. Entrambe sono lingue ufficiale del Belgio, ma difficilmente i francofoni capiscono e parlano il fiammingo e viceversa.
> 
> "Guardatemi qua come sono brutta. Praticamente mutilata. Così non posso nemmeno andare a lavorare", ha spiegato la ragazza sotto shock aggiungendo: "L'uomo parlava solo francese. E questo è stato un problema: io parlo solo fiammingo e un po' di inglese".
> 
> ...


 evidentemente uno dei due utilizzava il traduttore di internet come faccio io!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tatuaggi e piercing, soprattutto oggi, sono l'estremizzazione di un atteggiamento che per certi versi abbiamo tutti e che si identifica già solo nella ricerca di un abbigliamento di un certo tipo, di un taglio di capelli particolare, l'abbronzatura e, perchè no, pure le lenti a contatto al posto degli occhiali.
> Tutti noi, in un modo o nell'altro cerchiamo di dare un'immagine di noi stessi che riceva l'attenzione che desideriamo, tanto di gradimento quanto di confronto. E come tutti i gesti estremi, queste assurdità che abbiamo visto sono sintomo di estreme lacune interiori.
> 
> La Morich, che non ha dato gran immagine di sé sposandosi un Corona, quantomeno l'ho sentita dichiararsi profondamente pentita per essersi conciata a quel modo. Diceva però che non può più farci nulla. Mi dispiace per lei. E con tutti gli esempi di labbramorte che si vedonon in TV, non riesco a capire perchè tante donne si botulizzano ancora la bocca. Fanno senso.


Il botulino è una tossina che crea mini paralisi per questo viene utilizzata per distendere le rughe.
Ad esempio potrebbe essere utile a Lancellotti per rilassargli la contrazione al sopracciglio sinistro.

Per la bocca vengono fatte iniezioni di sostanze diverse o microfili che in pratica espongono la mucosa.
Il problema è che sono sostanze che in parte vengo rigettate o riassorbite e richiedono ritocchi che possono portare a risultati grumosi o abnormi.
La Moric la bocca se l'è gonfiata all'inizio della carriera, il dire che inizialmente era bella è confermare l'opportunità di interventi devastanti, ma ora si è gonfiata alche gli zigomi (non so se con iniezioni o protesi) e la cosa ha prodotto l'effetto mostruoso .


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> evidentemente uno dei due utilizzava il traduttore di internet come faccio io!




















   sto male..


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

bastava scrivere il numero 3 sulle stelline e fare i puntini in faccia.
Poi li univa  e risolveva il quesito


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il botulino è una tossina che crea mini paralisi per questo viene utilizzata per distendere le rughe.
> Ad esempio potrebbe essere utile a Lancellotti per rilassargli la contrazione al sopracciglio sinistro.
> 
> Per la bocca vengono fatte iniezioni di sostanze diverse o microfili che in pratica espongono la mucosa.
> ...


Tutte le donne che ho visto con la bocca rifatta parevano dei mascheroni, ed il loro parlare del tutto innaturale (vedi la Parietti, la Marini, e tante altre). Possibile che non se ne rendano conto? E possibile che chi non l'ha ancora fatto non se ne accorga e lo faccia poi lo stesso?


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bastava scrivere il numero 3 sulle stelline e fare i puntini in faccia.
> Poi li univa e risolveva il quesito


 
cmq ho visto al telegiornale la faccia del tipo che ha fatto il tutuaggio.
avrà 1000 piersing e 3000 tatuaggi in faccia.
dicono che si sia fatto prendere la mano


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq ho visto al telegiornale la faccia del tipo che ha fatto il tutuaggio.
> avrà 1000 piersing e 3000 tatuaggi in faccia.
> dicono che si sia fatto prendere la mano


e lei, la cretina, non l'ha vista la faccia del tatuatore?
eh??
non l'ha vista lei?
eh??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Tutte le donne che ho visto con la bocca rifatta parevano dei mascheroni, ed il loro parlare del tutto innaturale (vedi la Parietti, la Marini, e tante altre). Possibile che non se ne rendano conto? E possibile che chi non l'ha ancora fatto non se ne accorga e lo faccia poi lo stesso?


 Ho visto un noto chirurgo romano a una festa con intorno le sue "pazienti" donne famose con volti da finte venticinquenni spaventosi ...estremamente soddisfatte.
Io mi domando anche per quale motivo una donna dovrebbe voler sembrare dell'età della figlia... oltretutto anche se ci riuscisse non lo potrebbe fare in tutti gli aspetti, ma soprattutto nel ritrovare anni di vita e di possibilità...
La vita bisogna ben impegnarsi a viverla bene e non da belli e poi accettare che dalle scelte fatte non si torna indietro ...dovrebbero bastarci le multe a ricordarcelo...


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho visto un noto chirurgo romano a una festa con intorno le sue "pazienti" donne famose con volti da finte venticinquenni spaventosi ...estremamente soddisfatte.
> Io mi domando anche per quale motivo una donna dovrebbe voler sembrare dell'età della figlia... oltretutto anche se ci riuscisse non lo potrebbe fare in tutti gli aspetti, ma soprattutto nel ritrovare anni di vita e di possibilità...
> La vita bisogna ben impegnarsi a viverla bene e non da belli e poi accettare che dalle scelte fatte non si torna indietro ...dovrebbero bastarci le multe a ricordarcelo...


secondo me è sintomo di una profonda insicurezza. Nel momento in cui hai investito tutta la tua vita sul tuo aspetto dev'essere estremamente difficile riuscire ad accettarne i cambiamenti dettati dal tempo. Pensa, tu 6 maestra e rimarrai sempre maestra, ma se tu sapessi solamente sfilare e fossi apprezzata solamente x la tua esteriorità ti troveresti persa (scusa il gioco di parole) a doverti rimettere in gioco puntando su qualcos'altro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me è sintomo di una profonda insicurezza. Nel momento in cui hai investito tutta la tua vita sul tuo aspetto dev'essere estremamente difficile riuscire ad accettarne i cambiamenti dettati dal tempo. Pensa, tu 6 maestra e rimarrai sempre maestra, ma se tu sapessi solamente sfilare e fossi apprezzata solamente x la tua esteriorità ti troveresti persa (scusa il gioco di parole) a doverti rimettere in gioco puntando su qualcos'altro


 Infatti lo capisco, ma provo profonda compassione per chi ha costruito la sua vita, non solo professionale, su aspetti tanto labili.


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti lo capisco, ma provo profonda compassione per chi ha costruito la sua vita, non solo professionale, su aspetti tanto labili.


idem, ma c'è da dire che questa società apprezza molto gli aspetti molto labili


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> idem, ma c'è da dire che questa società apprezza molto gli aspetti molto labili


 Forse perché sono ...labili...
Del resto io apprezzo molto i bambini... ma poi crescono...


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> idem, ma c'è da dire che questa società apprezza molto gli aspetti molto labili


La società siamo noi. Tutti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho visto un noto chirurgo romano a una festa con intorno le sue "pazienti" donne famose con volti da finte venticinquenni spaventosi ...estremamente soddisfatte.
> Io mi domando anche per quale motivo una donna dovrebbe voler sembrare dell'età della figlia... oltretutto anche se ci riuscisse non lo potrebbe fare in tutti gli aspetti, ma soprattutto nel ritrovare anni di vita e di possibilità...
> La vita bisogna ben impegnarsi a viverla bene e non da belli e poi accettare che dalle scelte fatte non si torna indietro ...dovrebbero bastarci le multe a ricordarcelo...


La grande Montalcini disse difatti che è meglio dare vita ai giorni che giorni alla vita.


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La società siamo noi. Tutti.


 
anch'io la vedo così. La storia della società che indirizza, accetta, suggerisce mi sembra un tappeto sotto cui nascondere la polvere. La società siamo noi e io me ne frego se sono diversa dallo standard imposto. Forsa bisogna educare bene i bambini/ragazzi prima di buttarli nella società, insegnar loro chi sono e come cavarsela


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> anch'io la vedo così. La storia della società che indirizza, accetta, suggerisce mi sembra un tappeto sotto cui nascondere la polvere. La società siamo noi e io me ne frego se sono diversa dallo standard imposto. Forsa bisogna educare bene i bambini/ragazzi prima di buttarli nella società, insegnar loro chi sono e come cavarsela



te ne freghi se non aspiri a qualcosa che necessita uno standard.

e la seconda frase è in contraddizione con la prima


----------



## Old cornofrancese (19 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho letta anche io la notizia... gliele leverei col coltello le stelline!

















cmq lei è furba, tanta pubblicità gratuita e un futuro _radioso _nei talkshow, cucuzzate varie, ecc.


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te ne freghi se non aspiri a qualcosa che necessita uno standard.
> 
> e la seconda frase è in contraddizione con la prima


 
capisco l'omologazione, l'ho provata quando ero una pischellina dodicenne senza amici perchè mi ero trasferita, prendevo ad es le persone peggiori perchè mi sembravano + fi ghe ma crescendo si impara e ci si definisce. Ora se uno mi dicesse che x essere accettata mi devo rifare le tette gli sputerei in un occhio


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> anch'io la vedo così. La storia della società che indirizza, accetta, suggerisce mi sembra un tappeto sotto cui nascondere la polvere. La società siamo noi e io me ne frego se sono diversa dallo standard imposto. Forsa bisogna educare bene i bambini/ragazzi prima di buttarli nella società, insegnar loro chi sono e come cavarsela


 
non è mica  vero sai?
tu credi di fregartene, ma per un sacco di cose sei condizionata dalla società.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> capisco l'omologazione, l'ho provata quando ero una pischellina dodicenne senza amici perchè mi ero trasferita, prendevo ad es le persone peggiori perchè mi sembravano + fi ghe ma crescendo si impara e ci si definisce. Ora se uno mi dicesse che x essere accettata mi devo rifare le tette gli sputerei in un occhio


se vuoi fare lo ballerina (non la z occola o la velina) e hai la 5 di reggiseno te le fai ridurre. Ti sei dovuto omologare.
Siamo tutti d'accordo che sia una cazzata questo lifting impazzito ma mi infastidisce altrettanto questo prendere le distanze dall'omologazione quando solo nella moda si vedono barricate tutte uguali di "indipendenti" che però hanno gli stessi jeans , gli stessi occhiali e gli stessi orologi.
In qualche modo tutti ci omologhiamo.
L'importante è mantenere la propria personalità e buon senso che esula dalla tetta o dal marchio indossato


----------



## Old cornofrancese (19 Giugno 2009)

nn ce ne rendiamo più conto ma ormai siamo tutti insieme omologati e globalizzati... come dice asu cominciamo a guardare come ci vestiamo


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Giugno 2009)

chi di voi e' tatuato?
io ne ho 1


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se vuoi fare lo ballerina (non la z occola o la velina) e hai la 5 di reggiseno te le fai ridurre. Ti sei dovuto omologare.
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che sia una cazzata questo lifting impazzito ma mi infastidisce altrettanto questo prendere le distanze dall'omologazione quando solo nella moda si vedono barricate tutte uguali di "indipendenti" che però hanno gli stessi jeans , gli stessi occhiali e gli stessi orologi.
> In qualche modo tutti ci omologhiamo.
> *L'importante è mantenere la propria personalità e buon senso che esula dalla tetta o dal marchio indossato*


sul neretto perfettamente d'accordo.
il punto è che moltissime intervengono chirurgicamente non certo x supportare un talento (vd tuo es sulla ballerina) ma x creare un talento che altrimenti non esisterebbe.  Questo, secondo me, non significa certo aver chiara la propria personalità


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se vuoi fare lo ballerina (non la z occola o la velina) e hai la 5 di reggiseno te le fai ridurre. Ti sei dovuto omologare.
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che sia una cazzata questo lifting impazzito ma mi infastidisce altrettanto questo prendere le distanze dall'omologazione quando solo nella moda si vedono barricate tutte uguali di "indipendenti" che però hanno gli stessi jeans , gli stessi occhiali e gli stessi orologi.
> In qualche modo tutti ci omologhiamo.
> L'importante è mantenere la propria personalità e buon senso che esula dalla tetta o dal marchio indossato


 Vero anche questo.
Però un conto è sentirsi parte del proprio tempo, altro è manipolare il corpo diventando altro da sè.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vero anche questo.
> Però un conto è sentirsi parte del proprio tempo, altro è manipolare il corpo diventando altro da sè.


su questo siam tutti d'accordo.
Io parlo di omologazione più  in generale.


----------



## Old sperella (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non è mica  vero sai?
> tu credi di fregartene, ma per un sacco di cose sei condizionata dalla società.


quoto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




lo siamo in tutto , dal mangiare al vestirsi , dal telefonino al pc , e se ci pensiamo tutte le distribuzioni , grandi o piccole che siano , contribuiscono al nostro condizionamento ...nel senso che io posso anche pensare di essere impassibile di fronte ai condizionamenti della società , ma nel momento in cui vado a comprare un jeans ad esempio e trovo in commercio solo un certo tipo di jeans ( non per forza di marca ) sono condiizionata  .



E dopo questa perla mattutina , vi saluto e vado a tatuarmi una giraffa sul naso


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sul neretto perfettamente d'accordo.
> il punto è che moltissime intervengono chirurgicamente non certo x supportare un talento (vd tuo es sulla ballerina) *ma x creare un talento che altrimenti non esisterebbe.* Questo, secondo me, non significa certo aver chiara la propria personalità


lo fanno perchè vedono che si fa meno fatica che  farsi il culo con una professione seria.
se ti danno 3000 euro a sera in una discoteca dopo che sei stata al grande fratello un giovane non sceglie certo di andare a fare il muratore


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ti piace?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lo fanno perchè vedono che si fa meno fatica a farsi il culo con una professione seria.
> se ti danno 3000 euro a sera in una discoteca  dopo che sei stata al grande fratello un giovane non sceglie certo di andare a fare il muratore


forse lo fanno anche perchè se non rispondi a certi canoni proprio non ti fanno manco iniziare


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Giugno 2009)

fantastico
si addormenta mentre le stanno facendo un tatoo in pieno viso.....manco sotto nestesia ci si riuscirebbe.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto ...il tatuaggio ...il piercing è un tentativo di esprimere una diversità ...mi domando perché non esprimerla nelle relazioni interpersonali senza dover per forza sentirsi unici agli occhi di estranei mentre si esce dalla metropolitana.


A proposito: *ma voi la capite questa smania di essere famosi e riconosciuti per strada?*
A me sembra solo una gran rottura non potersi fare i fatti propri, doversi mostrare (anche solo sul balcone) solo messi al meglio per non ritrovarsi foto con commenti sgradevoli, non poter frequentare chi si vuole...
Forse le mamme di costoro si dimenticavano di andarli a prendere a scuola?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A proposito: *ma voi la capite questa smania di essere famosi e riconosciuti per strada?*


si, ormai ci hanno inculcato in testa che per essere bisogna apparire, quindi via con enormi code davanti ai provini del grande fratello...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, ormai ci hanno inculcato in testa che per essere bisogna apparire, quindi via con enormi code davanti ai provini del grande fratello...


 Ma tu vorresti essere famoso?


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Giugno 2009)

a me non interesserebbe x nulla essere famosa, dev'essere una gran seccatura.


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

però non mi dispiacerebbe beccarmi 3000 euro in una serata solo recandomi in un posto senza fare niente


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> però non mi dispiacerebbe beccarmi 3000 euro in una serata solo recandomi in un posto senza fare niente


beh, manco a me


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, manco a me


vedi? siamo due racchiette omologate


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> però non mi dispiacerebbe beccarmi 3000 euro in una serata solo recandomi in un posto senza fare niente


 Meglio vincere alla lotteria...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio vincere alla lotteria...


 ...e restare anonima...


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vedi? siamo due racchiette omologate


 
è vero


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio vincere alla lotteria...


non me ne parlare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




questa settimana ho giocato il lotto e il superenalotto coi numeri che avevo sognato e ho fatto 1


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non me ne parlare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ammazzao, che sforzo! io non gioco mai.....braccino corto


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ammazzao, che sforzo! io non gioco mai.....braccino corto


io il ganzo insieme ci abbiamo pure speso 10 euro  

	
	
		
		
	


	








per fare 1


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non me ne parlare
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  Usciranno un'altra settimana...











​.....nei prossimi milioni di anni ...è possibile.​


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Usciranno un'altra settimana...​
> 
> .....nei prossimi milioni di anni ...è possibile.


 
tu sì che sai risollevare il morale


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu vorresti essere famoso?



ma che c'entra?
La fama implica un sacco di cose.
Potere, ricchezza, facilitazioni.
Ora non esageriamo.
E ' dai tempi dei tempi che s'inseguono sogni di gloria


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma che c'entra?
> La fama implica un sacco di cose.
> Potere, ricchezza, facilitazioni.
> Ora non esageriamo.
> E ' dai tempi dei tempi che s'inseguono sogni di gloria


Donna saggia.
quando dominerò il mondo ti consentirò di starmi accanto ...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che c'entra?
> La fama implica un sacco di cose.
> Potere, ricchezza, facilitazioni.
> Ora non esageriamo.
> E ' dai tempi dei tempi che s'inseguono sogni di gloria


c'è fama e fama... diventare famoso x essere andato al grande fratello (x es.) nn me ne frega niente.


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che c'entra?
> La fama implica un sacco di cose.
> Potere, ricchezza, facilitazioni.
> Ora non esageriamo.
> E ' dai tempi dei tempi che s'inseguono sogni di gloria


ma anche 
i cazzi tuoi sbandierati ogni giorno
la tua privacy inesistente
possibilità di molestie 
ogni tuo momento intimo rovinato


----------



## Old Rocknroll (19 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



cornofrancese ha detto:


> c'è fama e fama... diventare famoso x essere andato al grande fratello (x es.) nn me ne frega niente.


Allora tu non vuoi essere famoso.
Tu vuoi passare direttamente alla storia.
Ambiziosone


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche
> i cazzi tuoi sbandierati ogni giorno
> la tua privacy inesistente
> possibilità di molestie
> ogni tuo momento intimo rovinato


 
senza contare le false amicizie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che c'entra?
> La fama implica un sacco di cose.
> Potere, ricchezza, facilitazioni.
> Ora non esageriamo.
> E ' dai tempi dei tempi che s'inseguono sogni di gloria


La gloria è un conto; è il riconoscimento del proprio valore.
Io parlavo della notorietà ad ogni costo raggiunta attraverso il semplice apparire (per ragioni anche poco apprezzabili) e che viene ricercata come fine e non trovata come effetto collaterale del proprio valore.
Ria Levi Montalcini è certamente nota e famosa, ma è solo un effetto del suo lavoro oscuro. Che poi questo essere famoso possa avere come effetto collaterale la perdita di un pizzico di privacy è inevitabile.
Io parlavo di chi vorrebbe godere dell'esposizione mediatica spudorata e fine a se stessa.


----------



## Old sperella (19 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esatto ...il tatuaggio ...il piercing è un tentativo di esprimere una diversità ...mi domando perché non esprimerla nelle relazioni interpersonali senza dover per forza sentirsi unici agli occhi di estranei mentre si esce dalla metropolitana.
> 
> 
> *A proposito: ma voi la capite questa smania di essere famosi e riconosciuti per strada?
> ...


tu vedi la faccia negativa della medaglia , chi vorrebbe il successo vede soldi e ammirazione ,e un gran senso di potere .


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Giugno 2009)

il tatuaggio forse una volta era un modo di esprimere diversita' dal momento che chi se lo faceva era una ristretta minoranza....oggi e' soltanto una moda e una voglia di farsi vedere.....come indossare un jeans di una certa marca xche fa tendenza


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

io ho un piccolo delfino


----------



## Old latriglia (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho un piccolo delfino


io una sciamana


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> io una sciamana


che è ? una spada?


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Giugno 2009)

io ho l'effige di silvio sulla chiappa sinistra


----------



## Old sperella (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho un piccolo delfino


anche io ne ho qualcuno ...interessante , vero ?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io ho l'effige di silvio sulla chiappa sinistra


  e sulla destra?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> anche io ne ho qualcuno ...interessante , vero ?


spara!!
zzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Old sperella (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> spara!!
> zzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


naaa , non vorrei cambiarti la giornata con questi racconti


----------



## Old latriglia (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che è ? una spada?

































donna medicina?


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e sulla destra?


 quella di tremonti


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quella di tremonti


speravo quella della santachè


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> naaa , non vorrei cambiarti la giornata con questi racconti


tanto peggio di così non può andare


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> donna medicina?


se vuoi mi dò una martellata sul cofano


----------



## Old latriglia (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se vuoi mi dò una martellata sul cofano


ma no dai, basta che ti scheggi un dentino


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma no dai, basta che ti scheggi un dentino


lo spigolo della scrivania va bene?


----------



## Old reale (19 Giugno 2009)

non capisco....se vedo una cosa che mi piace o mi piace fare dovrei farmi problemi perchè altri potrebbero averla o farla uguale a me?
io resto comunque alessandro con una cosa uguale ad altri e che mi piace o che faccio una cosa che a molti altri piace....mi sono omologato? forse, ma chi se ne frega....altro è fare o avere qualcosa per assomigliare e integrarsi con gli altri...quello lo trovo deleterio e stupido...


----------



## Old reale (19 Giugno 2009)

scusate, esistono persone famose e persone famose...credete che anna magnani non volesse essere famosa? io credo di si....e che facciamo? la paragoniamo a victoria beckam?


----------



## Old latriglia (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo spigolo della scrivania va bene?


come preferisci, son buona


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non capisco....se vedo una cosa che mi piace o mi piace fare dovrei farmi problemi perchè altri potrebbero averla o farla uguale a me?
> io resto comunque alessandro con una cosa uguale ad altri e che mi piace o che faccio una cosa che a molti altri piace....mi sono omologato? forse, ma chi se ne frega....*altro è fare o avere qualcosa per assomigliare e integrarsi con gli altri...quello lo trovo deleterio e stupido*...


 
infatti io con "omologazione" intendo proprio quello che ho sottolineato. Un conto è se ti compro tali jeans perchè ti piacciono, un altro è se li compri perchè li hanno tutti e tu non vuoi essere diverso


----------



## Old sperella (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non capisco....se vedo una cosa che mi piace o mi piace fare dovrei farmi problemi perchè altri potrebbero averla o farla uguale a me?
> io resto comunque alessandro con una cosa uguale ad altri e che mi piace o che faccio una cosa che a molti altri piace..*..mi sono omologato? forse, ma chi se ne frega....altro è fare o avere qualcosa per assomigliare e integrarsi con gli altri...quello lo trovo deleterio e stupido...*


nel primo caso subisci il condizionamento della società , nel secondo stai parlando di un adolescente o di un adulto ancora insicuro .


----------



## Old sperella (20 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tanto peggio di così non può andare


una mia amica molto ottimista diceva sempre che non c'è mai fine al peggio


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> nel primo caso subisci il condizionamento della società , nel secondo stai parlando di un adolescente o di un adulto ancora insicuro .


 e subire un condizionamento che, come ho premesso, ti fa stare bene perchè quella data cosa ti piace o ti piace fare, ti sembra una cosa negativa?


----------



## Old sperella (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e subire un condizionamento che, come ho premesso, ti fa stare bene perchè quella data cosa ti piace o ti piace fare, ti sembra una cosa negativa?


no . Hai letto tutta la discussione ? si è arrivati a parlare del condizionamento in maniera generale , se non sbaglio perchè Sole diceva che la società non condiziona . Secondo me lo fa eccome , ed è normale e per certi versi giusto che sia così , tanto più che credo sia un cosa comune a tutte le epoche , ovviamente in maggior scala attualmente .


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> no . Hai letto tutta la discussione ? si è arrivati a parlare del condizionamento in maniera generale , se non sbaglio perchè Sole diceva che la società non condiziona . Secondo me lo fa eccome , ed è normale e per certi versi giusto che sia così , tanto più che credo sia un cosa comune a tutte le epoche , ovviamente in maggior scala attualmente .


 
più che altro io dicevo che la società sì condiziona ma che non si può attribuire sempre tutte le colpe alla società perchè la società è formata da tanti singoli che dovrebbero ragionare con la propria testa


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> no . Hai letto tutta la discussione ? si è arrivati a parlare del condizionamento in maniera generale , se non sbaglio perchè Sole diceva che la società non condiziona . Secondo me lo fa eccome , ed è normale e per certi versi giusto che sia così , tanto più che credo sia un cosa comune a tutte le epoche , ovviamente in maggior scala attualmente .


 si, ma mi pareva si attuasse un discorso che poneva il condizionamento esclusivamente su un piano di assoluta negatività. io non parlerei di condizionamento ma di scelta...almeno nel mio caso...se una cosa all'ultima moda mi piace la uso o la faccio..altrimenti salto a piè pari...


----------



## Old sperella (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si, ma mi pareva si attuasse un discorso che poneva il condizionamento esclusivamente su un piano di assoluta negatività. io non parlerei di condizionamento ma di scelta...almeno nel mio caso..*.se una cosa all'ultima moda mi piace la uso o la faccio..altrimenti salto a piè pari...*


e su questo sono poco d'accordo , per il semplice fatto che , come scrivevo , ti viene perfino difficile farlo visti i prodotti in vendita che sono tutti "simili" proprio perchè di moda . 
Tra l'altro il fatto che ci si giri e li si veda ovunque fa in modo ( inconsciamente ) che diventino apprezzabili . Un pò come la musica : se ti fanno ascoltare una canzone in radio , una , due , cento volte , alla fine ci fai l'orecchio e non la trovi più sgradevole come all'inizio , tanto da riuscire anche ad ascoltarla .


----------



## Old sperella (20 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> più che altro io dicevo che la società sì condiziona ma che non si può attribuire sempre tutte le colpe alla società perchè la società è formata da tanti singoli che dovrebbero ragionare con la propria testa


Insomma tu hai dato il LA


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e su questo sono poco d'accordo , per il semplice fatto che , come scrivevo , ti viene perfino difficile farlo visti i prodotti in vendita che sono tutti "simili" proprio perchè di moda .
> Tra l'altro il fatto che ci si giri e li si veda ovunque fa in modo ( inconsciamente ) che diventino apprezzabili . Un pò come la musica : se ti fanno ascoltare una canzone in radio , una , due , cento volte , alla fine ci fai l'orecchio e non la trovi più sgradevole come all'inizio , tanto da riuscire anche ad ascoltarla .


 difficilmente riesco a trovare apprezzabile qualcosa che non mi piace perchè ne sono circondato...non riesco a trovare nemmeno un esempio per cui qualcosa "me lo sono fatto" piacere perchè di "comune" gusto.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Insomma tu hai dato il LA


----------



## Old sperella (20 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>


lavori anche oggi bella ?


----------



## Old sperella (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> difficilmente riesco a trovare apprezzabile qualcosa che non mi piace perchè ne sono circondato...non riesco a trovare nemmeno un esempio per cui qualcosa "me lo sono fatto" piacere perchè di "comune" gusto.


io di esempi ne avrei sull'abbigliamento , sui prodotti per la casa , sui mobili , sui televisori .... nel senso che il mercato offre quelli , e per forza sei condizionato !


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> lavori anche oggi bella ?


 
assolutamente no! sono a casa sola soletta perchè mi hanno spedito iol ganzo a Siena x lavoro


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> *lavori *anche oggi bella ?


lavori?!?!?!?!?  nn diciamo bestialità


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Giugno 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> lavori?!?!?!?!? nn diciamo bestialità


----------



## Old sperella (20 Giugno 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> lavori?!?!?!?!?  nn diciamo bestialità


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io di esempi ne avrei sull'abbigliamento , sui prodotti per la casa , sui mobili , sui televisori .... nel senso che il mercato offre quelli , e per forza sei condizionato !


 l'offerta è veramente ampia e seppur "costretti" a comprare una cosa perchè il mercato offre quello, si sceglie comunque qualcosa che incontra il proprio gusto. operare comunque un compromesso non mi sembra uno scandalo e una lesa maestà al proprio modo di essere....il non mediare è frutto di nevrosi, sia in un senso che in un altro a mio parere..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si, ma mi pareva si attuasse un discorso che poneva il condizionamento esclusivamente su un piano di assoluta negatività. io non parlerei di condizionamento ma di scelta...almeno nel mio caso...se una cosa all'ultima moda mi piace la uso o la faccio..altrimenti salto a piè pari...





sperella ha detto:


> e su questo sono poco d'accordo , per il semplice fatto che , come scrivevo , ti viene perfino difficile farlo visti i prodotti in vendita che sono tutti "simili" proprio perchè di moda .
> Tra l'altro il fatto che ci si giri e li si veda ovunque fa in modo ( inconsciamente ) che diventino apprezzabili . Un pò come la musica : se ti fanno ascoltare una canzone in radio , una , due , cento volte , alla fine ci fai l'orecchio e non la trovi più sgradevole come all'inizio , tanto da riuscire anche ad ascoltarla .


 Non è solo per quel che offre il mercato.
Volendo ci si potrebbe recare da un sarto e vestirsi come nel '700 o da Matrix.
E' perché la cultura in cui si è immersi condiziona il nostro gusto.
Io provo ribrezzo per i tatuaggi per molte ragioni: mi fa orrore qualcosa di permanente che non consenta un'evoluzione e un ripensamento, ma principalmente perché sono cresciuta in un'epoco in cui i tatuaggi nella società occidentale erano prerogativa di galeotti o segno di appartenenza a sette o mafie.
Io sono figlia del mio tempo così come chi trova gradevoli i tatuaggi è figlio del proprio.
Ma sempre condizionamento del gusto è.

Io ho tanti nei!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Giugno 2009)

vado a mangiare. Buon weekend a tutti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vado a mangiare. Buon weekend a tutti!


 Buon appetito ...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è solo per quel che offre il mercato.
> Volendo ci si potrebbe recare da un sarto e vestirsi come nel '700 o da Matrix.
> E' perché la cultura in cui si è immersi condiziona il nostro gusto.
> Io provo ribrezzo per i tatuaggi per molte ragioni: mi fa orrore qualcosa di permanente che non consenta un'evoluzione e un ripensamento, ma principalmente perché sono cresciuta in un'epoco in cui i tatuaggi nella società occidentale erano prerogativa di galeotti o segno di appartenenza a sette o mafie.
> ...


 ricordo che anche storicamente i tatuaggi erano prerogativa di re e regine, che poi si possano accomunare a a setyte o mafie è un'altro discorso...forse se ci si fa qualche domanda ogni tanto piuttosto che credere a quello che viene propinato dai mass media forse il gusto sarebbe più "consapevole"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ricordo che anche storicamente i tatuaggi erano prerogativa di re e regine, che poi si possano accomunare a a setyte o mafie è un'altro discorso...forse se ci si fa qualche domanda ogni tanto piuttosto che credere a quello che viene propinato dai mass media forse il gusto sarebbe più "consapevole"...


 Appunto in altra epoca... e con altri significati.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Buon appetito ...


 
noto una sottile vena sarcastica


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> noto una sottile vena sarcastica


 Parte del tuo spuntino (il pasto importante è la cena...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Parte del tuo spuntino (il pasto importante è la cena...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non vorrai mica rifilarmi solo 2 salatini in croce?


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto in altra epoca... e con altri significati.


 beh, il duca amedeo d'aosta ne è pieno....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> beh, il duca amedeo d'aosta ne è pieno....


 Non è il mio ideale d'uomo e, per me, porta pure gli occhiali da sole e fuma...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non vorrai mica rifilarmi solo 2 salatini in croce?


 Noooooooo è solo l'antipastino...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è il mio ideale d'uomo e, per me, porta pure gli occhiali da sole e fuma...


non era un esempio per farti dire se ti piace...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non era un esempio per farti dire se ti piace...


I "nobili" non sono mai stati interessanti, per me.
Ho solo detto che a me i tatuaggi paiono sgradevoli per ragioni culturali (della mia formazione e dell'epoca in cui ho vissuto), riconoscendo in questo un'appartenenza, un condizionamento, anche un limite, oltre che una ricchezza.
Altri se li fanno e ne son contenti e trovano altri riferimenti culturali ...non vedo il problema.
Libera però io di poter continuare a trovarli sgradevoli come ...il sushi


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I "nobili" non sono mai stati interessanti, per me.
> Ho solo detto che a me i tatuaggi paiono sgradevoli per ragioni culturali (della mia formazione e dell'epoca in cui ho vissuto), riconoscendo in questo un'appartenenza, un condizionamento, anche un limite, oltre che una ricchezza.
> Altri se li fanno e ne son contenti e trovano altri riferimenti culturali ...non vedo il problema.
> Libera però io di poter continuare a trovarli sgradevoli come ...il sushi


 puoi tranquillamente trovarli sgradevoli, chi dice il contrario? sempre che non si trovi sgradevole chi ne ha e per i motivi, per me, anche sbagliati...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> puoi tranquillamente trovarli sgradevoli, chi dice il contrario? sempre che non si trovi sgradevole chi ne ha e per i motivi, per me, anche sbagliati...


 Insomma è lievemente ipocrita dire che se una cosa la trovi sgradevole ti lascia del tutti indifferente in un altro ...se non altro perché trovi più gradevole chi condivide cose con te.
Esemplifico: a me solo l'idea di mangiare il sushi dà il voltastomaco; mi sembra evidente che sorriderà più spontaneamente a chi mi propone una pizza.
Poi con le persone non si condivide mai tutto e si può stare bene con una persona valorizzando quel che più ci è affine e ignorando quel che non ci piace.
Il tutto con un certo equilibrio.
Posso perfino essere amica di un'interista!


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Insomma è lievemente ipocrita dire che se una cosa la trovi sgradevole ti lascia del tutti indifferente in un altro ...se non altro perché trovi più gradevole chi condivide cose con te.
> Esemplifico: a me solo l'idea di mangiare il sushi dà il voltastomaco; mi sembra evidente che sorriderà più spontaneamente a chi mi propone una pizza.
> Poi con le persone non si condivide mai tutto e si può stare bene con una persona valorizzando quel che più ci è affine e ignorando quel che non ci piace.
> Il tutto con un certo equilibrio.
> Posso perfino essere amica di un'interista!


 in effetti ho volutamente semplificato....per trovare sgradevole (e anche qui, il termine avrebbe bisogno di una calibrazione per intenderne il significato riferito ad una specifica situazione) intendevo, e mi rendo conto il tutto troppo lasciato al sottinteso e alla (impossibile anche per un veggente) deduzione, non frequenteresti una persona che abbia un tatuaggio e sarebbe una discriminante una volta saputo nel non frequentarla? 
e l'equilibrio di cui parli mi sembra la discriminante che debba illuminare le proprie scelte di gusto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> in effetti ho volutamente semplificato....per trovare sgradevole (e anche qui, il termine avrebbe bisogno di una calibrazione per intenderne il significato riferito ad una specifica situazione) intendevo, e mi rendo conto il tutto troppo lasciato al sottinteso e alla (impossibile anche per un veggente) deduzione, non frequenteresti una persona che abbia un tatuaggio e sarebbe una discriminante una volta saputo nel non frequentarla?
> e l'equilibrio di cui parli mi sembra la discriminante che debba illuminare le proprie scelte di gusto.


 Ci sono altre cose che mi fanno escludere l'idea di frequentare una persona...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci sono altre cose che mi fanno escludere l'idea di frequentare una persona...


 qui volevo arrivare....se trovi sgradevole un tatuaggio e in misura diversa il proprietario, non vogli pensare all'aggettivo che dai ad una persona che decidi di non frequentare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> qui volevo arrivare....se trovi sgradevole un tatuaggio e in misura diversa il proprietario, non vogli pensare all'aggettivo che dai ad una persona che decidi di non frequentare...


 Uhm ...fammici pensare... stronza, deficiente, merda ...in genere la gente mi piace molto...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Uhm ...fammici pensare... stronza, deficiente, merda ...in genere la gente mi piace molto...


 beh, sgradevole non si allontana molto da questi...ma forse tu ne dai un'accezione diversa....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> beh, sgradevole non si allontana molto da questi...ma forse tu ne dai un'accezione diversa....


 No sgradevole vuol dire che non mi piace: trovo sgradevoli le camicie hawaiane per me o il cibo giapponese o le vacanze a Rimini ...tutte cose che non implicano un giudizio di valore o di sgradevolezza sulle persone che gradiscono queste cose.


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No sgradevole vuol dire che non mi piace: trovo sgradevoli le camicie hawaiane per me o il cibo giapponese o le vacanze a Rimini ...tutte cose che non implicano un giudizio di valore o di sgradevolezza sulle persone che gradiscono queste cose.


allora era solo una mia diversa interpretazione del termine sgradevole e la tua seconda affermazione mi consola...
tutto questo per dirti che io un tatuaggio ce l'ho...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> allora era solo una mia diversa interpretazione del termine sgradevole e la tua seconda affermazione mi consola...
> tutto questo per dirti che io un tatuaggio ce l'ho...


 Magari pure gli sgradevolissimi occhiali da sole ...


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magari pure gli sgradevolissimi occhiali da sole ...




















e il pizzetto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e il pizzetto?


 Horror!!!


----------



## Old reale (20 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Horror!!!


----------



## Old sperella (22 Giugno 2009)

*minchiona e bugiarda*

22 giugno 2009. La verità è emersa nel backstage di una tivù olandese. Kimberley Vlaeminck, la ragazza belga che accusava Rouslan Toumaniantz di averle tatuato 56 stelle sul viso a sua insaputa mentre dormiva, ha modificato versione. La confessione della 18enne è stato uno scoop della troupe della tv Ned 3. Infatti, prima dell'intervista, e a telecamere spente, la Vlaeminck ha spiegato ai giornalisti che il tatuaggio le piaceva, ma poi si è vista costretta a mentire perché il suo papà era furente.
*Kimberley in un primo momento* aveva deciso di far disegnare sul suo viso tre stelle, ma dopo che il tatuatore le ha spiegato l'opera completa con 56 stelle, lei ha accondisceso. Inoltre, nel corso dell’operazione la ragazza era all’erta ed era lei a dare le direttive su dove disporre le stelline. Una volta completata l'opera si è guardata allo specchio e si è fatta fotografare. 

*Sembra abbia contestato qualche* stellina sul naso, ma nel complesso il tatuaggio le era piaciuto. Il padre, tornato nel negozio di Toumaniantz per prendere la figlia, non era dello stesso parere, ma sul momento si è contenuto da eccessi di rabbia, manifestando solo una certa sorpresa. Un'ora dopo nel negozio del tatuatore c'era la polizia. Ora, Toumaniantz, ha comunicato che querelerà i media che hanno diffuso la prima versione della Vlaeminck.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> 22 giugno 2009. La verità è emersa nel backstage di una tivù olandese. Kimberley Vlaeminck, la ragazza belga che accusava Rouslan Toumaniantz di averle tatuato 56 stelle sul viso a sua insaputa mentre dormiva, ha modificato versione. La confessione della 18enne è stato uno scoop della troupe della tv Ned 3. Infatti, prima dell'intervista, e a telecamere spente, la Vlaeminck ha spiegato ai giornalisti che il tatuaggio le piaceva, ma poi si è vista costretta a mentire perché il suo papà era furente.
> *Kimberley in un primo momento* aveva deciso di far disegnare sul suo viso tre stelle, ma dopo che il tatuatore le ha spiegato l'opera completa con 56 stelle, lei ha accondisceso. Inoltre, nel corso dell’operazione la ragazza era all’erta ed era lei a dare le direttive su dove disporre le stelline. Una volta completata l'opera si è guardata allo specchio e si è fatta fotografare.
> 
> *Sembra abbia contestato qualche* stellina sul naso, ma nel complesso il tatuaggio le era piaciuto. Il padre, tornato nel negozio di Toumaniantz per prendere la figlia, non era dello stesso parere, ma sul momento si è contenuto da eccessi di rabbia, manifestando solo una certa sorpresa. Un'ora dopo nel negozio del tatuatore c'era la polizia. Ora, Toumaniantz, ha comunicato che querelerà i media che hanno diffuso la prima versione della Vlaeminck.


 Pagherà caro pagherà tutto ...già tenendosi quella faccia...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> 22 giugno 2009. La verità è emersa nel backstage di una tivù olandese. Kimberley Vlaeminck, la ragazza belga che accusava Rouslan Toumaniantz di averle tatuato 56 stelle sul viso a sua insaputa mentre dormiva, ha modificato versione. La confessione della 18enne è stato uno scoop della troupe della tv Ned 3. Infatti, prima dell'intervista, e a telecamere spente, la Vlaeminck ha spiegato ai giornalisti che il tatuaggio le piaceva, ma poi si è vista costretta a mentire perché il suo papà era furente.
> *Kimberley in un primo momento* aveva deciso di far disegnare sul suo viso tre stelle, ma dopo che il tatuatore le ha spiegato l'opera completa con 56 stelle, lei ha accondisceso. Inoltre, nel corso dell’operazione la ragazza era all’erta ed era lei a dare le direttive su dove disporre le stelline. Una volta completata l'opera si è guardata allo specchio e si è fatta fotografare.
> 
> *Sembra abbia contestato qualche* stellina sul naso, ma nel complesso il tatuaggio le era piaciuto. Il padre, tornato nel negozio di Toumaniantz per prendere la figlia, non era dello stesso parere, ma sul momento si è contenuto da eccessi di rabbia, manifestando solo una certa sorpresa. Un'ora dopo nel negozio del tatuatore c'era la polizia. Ora, Toumaniantz, ha comunicato che querelerà i media che hanno diffuso la prima versione della Vlaeminck.


spero che per punirla le tatuino *PIRLA* su quel che rimane della faccia


----------



## Old cornofrancese (23 Giugno 2009)

nn aggiungo altro...


----------



## brugola (23 Giugno 2009)

e anche questa volta la giustizia ha fatto il suo corso e la verità è venuta a galla!!
e adesso via, verso nuove avventure!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> senza contare le false amicizie


per quelle non c'è bisogno di essere famoso.


----------



## soleluna80 (23 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per quelle non c'è bisogno di essere famoso.


 
beh, è vero. purtroppo capitano anche nella vita di chi vip non è, però visto i guadagni stratosferici che hanno le persone famose è forse + probabile che vengano circondati da persone interessate + ai loro soldi che alla loro persona


----------

